# Rear window rolls down by itself - anyone heard of this?



## dipomat (Dec 27, 2010)

Over the last few months, I have several times come out to start my 2011 Cruze LTZ and found the right rear window had rolled down. Usually the window was down a couple of inches, but a few times all the way. At first I thought it was my fault, caused by inadvertently activating the buttons on opening the door. But I then checked closely, verifying that when I left the car, locked with alarm, all the windows were up. I'm having a dealer look at it on Thursday, but the dealer had never heard of this kind of problem. Neither had my brother-in-law who is a Chevy dealer. Has anyone had a similar problem or heard of it?
:question:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Very strange. Does it happen when you are parked in one location or different ones? Has the right rear door gotten wet inside to cause the window switch to short out? Have you added any electronics to the car? Do you have a smart phone or iDevice connected in the car when you are parked? Maybe the dealer will reflash the BCM when you take it in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, strange. There's been a few times that I've rolled down the back window when I was trying to roll down mine, but you say you checked it before leaving the car. 

From the manual: "The power windows and sunroof will continue to work for up to 10 minutes or until any door is opened." So the inside switches should be dead as soon as you open the door after shutting off the engine.

Has this car been modified? I think some people set things up so that the remote can roll down the windows.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Ghosts!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Don't ya just love all the electronics and computerised components on vehicles these days.
Just way too much to go wrong.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there ANYTHING plugged into the ALDL under the dash.......like one of those tattletale devices the insurance companies try to get you to use to reduce your rates?

Those are known to introduce strange characteristics.

Just a thought,
Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had power windows since 1965 that never did this, real switches, heavy gauge wire, and a real ignition switch that when off was OFF!

Now have a microcontroller, should be in standby mode, but still hot, depending on code stored in flashram with a mind of its own. So stuff like this can happen. 

Don't be surprised if your Cruze decides to start up and drive away on its own.

Well maybe not yet, still have an overpriced gear shift lever that locks it in park. But talk about getting rid of that using a much cheaper pushbutton to change gears driving yet another microcontroller with code stored in flashram. 

Marketing claims this is better and will charge more of it, just like these dirt cheap touch screens replacing pushbuttons. Reminds me when I was working with Bell Labs back in the early 60's switching to touch tone and all solid state. My goodness, was using a stepping relay back then for each rotation of the dial, and even back then these cost over 100 bucks each. Then required a lots of maintenance. Phone companies were saving huge amounts of dollars going to all solid state, but charging a lot extra for touch tone. This is the country we live in.


----------



## dipomat (Dec 27, 2010)

It has happened parked in different places. I can't rule out the rear window getting wet, as the car isn't garaged. No electronic devices added, but I do have an iPod connected all the time. The car was performance tuned, but operated for months with no problem before this strange event started to occur.


----------



## dipomat (Dec 27, 2010)

No, nothing is plugged into the ALDL, but as noted in my reply to an earlier post, I do have an iPod connected all the time.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I had some issues the first year I had my Cruze where I would find my rear windows rolled down in the morning. I assumed it was user error, and I was hitting the switches by accident. It's really easy to bump the switch into auto-down, but without auto-up it's easy to not roll them all the way back up.

My solution was to buy one of these. This one is programmed to roll all the windows up on the first remote lock after the ignition has been turned off. I haven't had an issue since, but I also got into the habit of paying more attention to my windows along with having the remote window nanny.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow. First time I hear this reported... make sure to never leave anything valuable inside until you figure this out.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Loose or cracked regulator will do this...in essence when the window is rolled up it will "stick" inside the weather stripping. As the car sits and sun/temperatures take effect, the window the weatherstripping will lose it's grip on the window and it will drop. This is of course, caused by the regulator or window mechanism being damaged.

Or, in my case it was the fact that I am an idiot and always drive my two door truck with two window buttons. In the Cruze, there are four and I always hit the right rear one.


----------



## cdp318 (Jul 10, 2015)

has anyone found the fix for this? my mom has a 2012 cruze and it does the same thing. every once in a while the right rear window will be down a couple of inches and one time it was all the way down.


----------



## cdp318 (Jul 10, 2015)

has anyone found a fix for this? my mom has a 2012 cruze that does the same thing.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Poltergeists?


----------



## D4L1U5 (Oct 19, 2016)

I had this problem. It was window lift motor chip error. PC show - front right window always in down position. I resolde everythink in lift motor chip, and now it works fine.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok...call a priest. You need an exorcism.


----------



## BeeDubyah (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a 2017 Cruze and this just happened to me today... twice... with two different windows. I was driving down the freeway this morning and my rear right window rolled down by itself. Being on the freeway, I immediately noticed, turned my head to watch it roll down while yelling at it to stop, lol. It's decent was choppy and almost staggered and when it wouldn't roll back up I immediately resigned myself to the possibilty that the regulator just failed however after parking at my destination and turning the car off and then into accessory mode, it rolled back up with the switch. Later that evening, my rear left window did the same thing but the window decent was very smooth and rolled right back up immediately. It was very strange and had never happened to me before.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BeeDubyah said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze and this just happened to me today... twice... with two different windows. I was driving down the freeway this morning and my rear right window rolled down by itself. Being on the freeway, I immediately noticed, turned my head to watch it roll down while yelling at it to stop, lol. It's decent was choppy and almost staggered and when it wouldn't roll back up I immediately resigned myself to the possibilty that the regulator just failed however after parking at my destination and turning the car off and then into accessory mode, it rolled back up with the switch. Later that evening, my rear left window did the same thing but the window decent was very smooth and rolled right back up immediately. It was very strange and had never happened to me before.


Welcome Aboard!

If you are like me, the way I have my seats set up, my fingers rest on the rear switches and I usually forget and roll the wrong windows down. Just puttin' it out there.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------



## BeeDubyah (Jun 17, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> If you are like me, the way I have my seats set up, my fingers rest on the rear switches and I usually forget and roll the wrong windows down. Just puttin' it out there.
> 
> ...


Definitely was not the case. This occurred while I had both hands on the wheel while I was driving.


----------

